# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Fitoni 10.000  me Biznes Planin tuaj!

## Davius

Studentet dhe te diplomuarit ne Europen Juglindore, mund te fitojne 10 000 euro duke bere nje Plan Biznesi. Afati i fundit eshte 15 Maj 2006.

http://www.academictraining.org/deta...72&l1=pro&l2=1

----------


## Davius

Kompeticioni që u realizua nga ATA (Academic Training Association), për *Plan Biznesi 2005* më të mirë për studentët e Evropës Juglindore, më 9 Maj 2006, në Shkup, në ditën e Evropës, shpalli edhe fituesit në këtë garë ndër-rajonale për vitin 2005.

Për të pa fituesit, ju duhet të shkarkoni materialin më poshtë.

Konkursi për vitin *2006* sot u mbyll, të gjithë planet e dërguara do të merren në shqyrtim dhe analizë të thellë që të bëhet një vlerësim sa më i mirë i tyre. Fituesit shpallen vitin tjetër.

Suksese atyre që kanë dërguar projektet e tyre.

_Davius_

----------

